# Alienware Laptop wont load past Alien Head Load Screen



## areeweblind (Aug 11, 2012)

Computer just turned off automatically today and it will not load past the begining load screen with the Alien Head load screen where you can press f2 and enter setup or f12 to boot options. I cannot load safe mode or remove the battery as it does not have any place to access it. 
Windows 7. Alienware m14x.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Any fans running, any post beeps? Your laptop does not have a CMOS battery. Try removing the chargeable battery and power adapter. Press and hold the power button for 30 seconds. Plug in just the power adapter and try powering up the machine again.


----------



## areeweblind (Aug 11, 2012)

I tried your solution with no luck, still the same problem.
The fans are running, no start up beeps at all.
I did the diagnostics mode that is accessible with f12 and it did not turn up any problems with the hardware.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

It may have overheated. Have you used a can of compressed air to blow the vents out?


----------



## areeweblind (Aug 11, 2012)

Amd_Man said:


> It may have overheated. Have you used a can of compressed air to blow the vents out?


its a possiblity, but as its been several days since it happened it is quite cool by now, i dont know how it would effect it still.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I cannot remove the battery as it does not have any place to access it.


Try removing the battery and run just on the power adapter. As *AMD Man *suggested be sure to blow out all fans with compressed air as a computer that shuts down is overheating or has a failing Battery.


----------



## pwoolston (Sep 7, 2012)

I am having the same issue. It happend after I made a changes in the BIOS after upgrading the firmware to A04 on an Alienware m14x. Any updates?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

@pwoolston have you tried to reverse the firmware upgrade or set your Bios to Defaults? If that doesn't work then shut down the computer, and remove the power adapter then you can remove the jumper on the motherboard closest to the CMOS battery and place it back on. This will clear the CMOS to defaults


----------



## pwoolston (Sep 7, 2012)

Unfortuanlty I have no means of reverting the BIOS update back because I cant boot from a CD or even select F12 or F2 to access the BIOS. So the only means I have is to unjumper the CMOS battery.


----------



## pwoolston (Sep 7, 2012)

What is the process to reset the NVRAM by unplugging the battery and plugging in the AC adapter?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

removing the battery and running off of the power adapter doesn't reset anything but this will tell you if the battery is failing.


----------

